# Gulf State Pier, Gulf Shores, AL



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

What a gorgeous day!

Spring is working hard to bust out and take over from old man Winter, it feels like its just days or a week away at most before the fishing goes ballistic.
Today gave so many hints of whats right around the corner, blue skies full of sunshine, mild temps and a light breeze for most of the day.
However late afternoon did bring a stiff breeze and falling temps.

Lots of familiar and friendly faces on the pier and great attitudes, a beautiful day of fishing with a little catching thrown in.

Early on the water wasn't too bad in the shallows, you could actually see the Specks... And they were actually eating a bit!
Sully (Lerner?) caught four nice fat ones today, all in the 3-4.5# range, lots of patience pays off.

No Kings.
Saw an approx 3# Spanish landed on the Octi, and another too IIRC.
Heard of maybe 2-3 Sheepshead caught today and watched a young man work very hard, to no avail, trying to gig some.

Saw quite few Pompano caught today, and Nathaniel & I put two in our cooler.
At least a couple of people caught their limit of Pomps.
Ours were both caught on live shrimp, double drop Pomp rigs with fresh peeled and pink shrimp Bites got ZERO attention.
Pretty much what I saw, they wanted fly lined live shrimp.

Noticed a few Whiting caught, one was a real stud, thick as my forearm.
Some Blues made sporadic runs and gave people shiz-n-gigglz, Nathaniel put several of them in our cooler.
Watch a guy pop off a Southern ray that was probably 4' wing tip to wing tip.
Saw some Cownose rays cruising around too.
Didn't see any Flounder caught.
No bait fish to be had according to Slim, didn't see anybody trying who caught any, so I didn't even bother trying.

Did I say how beautiful the day was, and great the people are?
Just a fantastic day to be relaxing on the pier.


----------



## still flippen (Oct 6, 2007)

Great report! Sounds like spring fever is in the air :thumbup:


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

Great report of a beautiful day Chili!

Unfortunately it was not so kind when i got out there Monday afternoon.
The wind picked up to +20 knots at daybreak and the water was rough and muddy (and has been since).
I caught a couple of just sub-legal pompano and 6 large hardheads.
Heard of just a few decent fish caught that morning (one each, pompano, sheepshead and whiting).

But the water temp is now into the upper 60s and fishing should take off one the water clears a bit (middle of next week)...


----------

